# Servos Controlados por Potenciometro...



## lucifer (Nov 4, 2006)

hay jostycks que funcionan con 2 potenciometros... y quisiera saber si hay alguna forma de controlar la velocidad de un servo por medio de un potenciometro...


----------



## lucifer (Nov 4, 2006)

ah me olvidaba... una cosa mas... el control lo quiero para un servo de 12 y de 24 voltios...


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 4, 2006)

Te paso la típica configuración Push-pull para un motor de CC común.
Para un motor paso a paso usas un IC controlador con PWM


----------



## nialsv (Mar 30, 2009)

hola que tal, a nosotros nos dijeron hace algo parecido pero con un pap, no se si podrias explicarme como conecto el controlador?..


----------



## kammateo (Abr 1, 2009)

creo q se puede hacer con un NE555.. pero no tengo el circuito


----------



## karl (Abr 20, 2009)

Lucifer, el control que buscas lo tienes que hacer con un 556, o dos 555, uno puesto como monoestable para que emita un pulso de encendido de un largo determinado entre 1 milisegundo y 2 milis (creo), que represente la posicion deseada en el brazo del servo, y el otro como un biestable dandole una base de tiempo, la cual creo que son 500 hz (tienes que buscar las hojas del servo para verlo)

En cuanto al PAP nialsv, necesitas hacer otro tipo de circuito, uno que mande las combinaciónes pertinentes al motor de acuerdo a la posicion del joystick o pot, y para eso creo que vas a necesitar un microcontrolador de algún tipo.


----------



## diegin (Jun 4, 2009)

Buenas a todos yo estoy interezado en realizar algo similar pero me gustaria hacer con servos y pic 18f84 controlados con el potenciometro del jostycks... si alguien me puede guiar por donde comenzar

Desde ya gracias a todos


----------



## karl (Jun 9, 2009)

Uno, haz un circuito que te permita convertir el valor del joystick a un valor digital, el sistema mas facil es conectarlo con un capacitor, del positivo al pot, del pot a un pin del micro y a un capacitor, el otro pin del capacitor a tierra, cuando quieras hacer tu medición, cambia el pin del micro a salida y manda un 0, un par de segundos de acuerdo al tamaño de tu capacitor, y luego convierte el pin a entrada y mide el tiempo que el capacitor tarda en cargarse.

Dos, basado en una tabla (que tienes que hacer primero), convierte ese valor en una posición, y la posición a una duración de pulso para controlar el servo (el tamaño minimo es 1 milisegundo, para "todo a la izquierda" por decir un lado, y 2 milisegundos para "todo a la derecha")


----------



## Manrike5 (Mar 1, 2010)

hola soy nuevo pero encontre un circuito muy simple que te puede valer
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




lo he mirado y el LM555 funciona como maximo a 16 v asi que te vale para el servo de 12v


----------

